# Converting a wooden net boat into a flats skiff



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

IMG_5913 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

IMG_5915 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

IMG_5914 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't have any good advice, but RAD boat, man!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Man that is a sweet little boat.

Not really what we call a well boat, but still a very nice vessel.

For building a raised deck, forget about the fancy crap and use some mahogany to match the rails.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome work and beautiful boat. How much does it weigh? Those old work boats are usually built like tanks for commercial use and the mere fact that it held up long enough for you to get a chance to restore it supports that assumption. It looks like the sides are 1/2" ply from the pics. I bet the difference between ply-cored decks vs honeycomb-cored decks doesn't add up to be significant. There is no question you could make a lighter deck with high tech stuff, but what does 5 to 20 lbs difference really amount to when the hull weighs ~400 lbs (my gut estimate)? If you just want to learn to work with a different set of materials, go for it, but there isn't a performance based reason to build decks that will outlast the hull IMHO.

I am down here in Aiken and will have to catch up with you at a ramp one of these days to see your boat in person. This is my type of build.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> Man that is a sweet little boat.
> 
> Not really what we call a well boat, but still a very nice vessel.


Ducknut,

Is what you call a "well boat" a mullet skiff? That is what I expected to see.

Nate


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, this is a "well boat" or "mullet skiff". They're very common here, run in almost no water and carry a good load.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yup, that is what I expected to see.

Nate


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Leave that boat alone! It's beautiful as is. I understand wanting to make it more like a poling skiff, but please find something else to fix up. Good luck with whatever you decide though.


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys. In North Carolina the term "well boat" refers to a motor well in the back of the boat. Bigger boats have the well in the back and a console all the way in the bow. As commercial fishing disappears, so too do these cool little boats. 

I agree with the weight savings comment. Im not sure how much weight savings core decks would matter. I will probably stick with glass over plywood. Its hard to see in the pics, but in the bow we covered the deck with canvas and painted it. Also did the bench seat this way. Thats how old boats created non-skid surfaces. Looks cool and holds paint well.


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> Leave that boat alone! It's beautiful as is. I understand wanting to make it more like a poling skiff, but please find something else to fix up. Good luck with whatever you decide though.


I understand your sentiment, but I brought this boat back from the dead. It was rotting away in an old mans yard. Ive already "fixed it up". Just adding some raised decks now to make it more fishable.

This was her originally 
387059_10100855312089629_269794506_n by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

252400_10100855327823099_224903831_n by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

IMG_20140913_093705419 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

10306174_10101936053140899_5913502758576151772_n by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

IMG_20141108_144500030 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr

IMG_20141126_104201347 by Ben Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

These guys live just down the road from me and I see this boat or one just like it most mornings when I'm out on the water.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

That is beautiful. I'm with Duck and Nate, build the decks out of mahogany ply and cover with some 4oz glass. I like wood though...


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great job! If it was aluminum and had a standard transom it would be what we call down here a "crawfish skiff". If you fish it like a poling skiff I say go for it and add the decks and platform. Wood and glass should work fine.


----------

